# Raw area on bottom lip



## chrisx18240

Hello, 
First time post love this site so far. My 8 year old German shepard has this weird place on the outside of his bottom lip on both sides that looks as though it been rubbed raw, see pics. The vet told us it was a yeast infection and gave us oral antibiotics and wipes to clear away the infection. The infection has cleared but the area on his lip will not go back to normal. It looks like there should be fur there. My theory is that the area just needs time to heal but i dont think it can because he constantly keeps that area moist just doing dog stuff. Should we get a cone or go back to the vet? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Courtney

Welcome to the board

I really don't like the look of that area. If it were my boy I would have another vet in the practice take a look or see another office. 

I maybe overreacting, let's see what others say.


----------



## GSDLoverII

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/archive-5-health-wellness/89505-lip-fold-pyoderma.html

several pages long with pictures


----------



## Sunflowers

Yes, lip fold pyoderma.
Penaten cream works great. A little goes a very long way.
Amazon.com: Penaten Baby Cream Crème Large, 5.1 Ounce: Beauty

Looking at it again, I see some yellow oozing.
Vetericyn will kill anything. Even safe for eyes.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Vetericyn-Animal-HydroGel-16-Ounce-Trigger/dp/B00337KW8M/ref=sr_1_cc_3?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1367290489&sr=1-3-catcorr&keywords=Vetericyn[/ame]
I would clean the area with Vetericyn and then apply the Penaten.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Agreed, it's lip fold pyoderma. Coconut oil also works.


----------



## GatorBytes

Concur with Sunflowers and Bowwow

Internally, "Natural" B-complex - look at 50mg. 1x per day ~ Natural form will have B12 in form of Methylcobalamin NOT Cyanocobalamin (synthetic).

Any berberine herb in tea form as compress, I usually suggest goldenseal as I have used and it works

Berberine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunflowers

What antibiotics did,they give the dog for a yeast infection? Yeast is a fungus. Giving antibiotics would only make the situation worse.
Or did they give an antifungal pill?


----------



## Raccoonlassie

That looks exactly like what my 6 year old shepherd has on his lower lips. It showed up on his lower lips several months ago and none of the topical treatments cleared it up. He then ended up with the same thing on either side of his nose. 
We are now on a second round of antibiotics to try and clear the sores up. So far it doesn't seem to be working and our vet said that our next step will be skin scrappings to see exactly what is going on.


----------



## GatorBytes

Raccoonlassie said:


> That looks exactly like what my 6 year old shepherd has on his lower lips. It showed up on his lower lips several months ago and none of the topical treatments cleared it up. He then ended up with the same thing on either side of his nose.
> We are now on a second round of antibiotics to try and clear the sores up. So far it doesn't seem to be working and our vet said that *our next step will be skin scrappings to see exactly what is going on*.


Why wouldn't that be the first step instead of throwing the kitchen sink of drugs at your dog?


----------



## Raccoonlassie

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Raccoonlassie*  
_That looks exactly like what my 6 year old shepherd has on his lower lips. It showed up on his lower lips several months ago and none of the topical treatments cleared it up. He then ended up with the same thing on either side of his nose. 
We are now on a second round of antibiotics to try and clear the sores up. So far it doesn't seem to be working and our vet said that *our next step will be skin scrappings to see exactly what is going on*._

*"Why wouldn't that be the first step instead of throwing the kitchen sink of drugs at your dog? *"



I guess the easy answer is that we trust our vet! 
Our vet was certain that it was an infection and addressed it accordingly. The vet believed that the first round of antibiotics had not been long enough to knock down the infection completely. His first round of anti biotics was only for about 2 weeks. 
Also Otro is on steroids and this could be making it more difficult to get rid of an infection.


----------



## chrisx18240

*update*

Thanks for all the feedback. Yes it was an antifungal not antibiotic, my mistake there. I am taking him to the vet today to see what they say, and will mention the info i have gotten here. Thanks again and i will let you know what they say.


----------



## Piper'sgrl

what type of water and food dishes are you using..stainless steel is best..other ceramic and plastic bowls can lead to irritation and raw looking skin around the mouth due to build up of bacterica. Similar lookin to your guy.


----------



## Kylie

I realize that this was quite a few years ago, but our GSD has this same thing and is actually getting a biopsy today. The vet thinks it may be an autoimmune disease. I was wondering, did you ever find out what it was?


chrisx18240 said:


> *update*
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback. Yes it was an antifungal not antibiotic, my mistake there. I am taking him to the vet today to see what they say, and will mention the info i have gotten here. Thanks again and i will let you know what they say.


----------



## Fodder

Kylie said:


> I realize that this was quite a few years ago, but our GSD has this same thing and is actually getting a biopsy today. The vet thinks it may be an autoimmune disease. I was wondering, did you ever find out what it was?


Poster never returned, last log in over 7yrs ago


----------

